# PEP chances



## Nowhere boy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Have read a few posts on the Personalised Employment Pass. Just wanted to check a few things with those who had gone through the process.

1. If you are currently unemployed abroad, does this time count towards the six months unemployment criteria once the PEP is approved?

2. How often are PEP applications turned down, assuming of course you pretty much meet the criteria? Is it getting tougher?

3. Are there any good companies in Singapore that can act as the local contact and are reasonably priced?

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

My 2 cents:

1) Yes, from what I know - once you get PEP approved and you collect your pass, you must get a job within 6 months

2) MOM does't reveal such info .. you don't try, you never know .. from what I know, getting a PEP is quite easier than getting a PR .. i.e. for those who been here for the time required ..

3) No comments .. all agents charge .. is all I say .. for inserting a local addresss


----------

